# Post Metal That Melted Your Face Off \m/



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## BORTZ (Mar 22, 2016)

Ohh man I think I'm going to like this thread. I'll post stuff later.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 22, 2016)

@Bortz You're officially my favorite Moderator


----------



## xtheman (Mar 22, 2016)

What is this... Why would you want to know what metal will melt faces? Are you on to something?


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 22, 2016)

Try to post obscure stuff with good quality


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 22, 2016)

Much like my esteemed colleague I think I may find some enjoyment in this thread. Anyway I spent many hours trying to find something to feed to audiosurf, because for some reason I would not accept it sucked at fast paced music. Not that I need to say it in a thread like this but louder is better.

I do not actually much care for Iron Maiden but that Rock In Rio version of fear of the dark gets me every time. Face may not be melted from the technicality of it all but try not feeling small when it is on


Falchion - Mayhem Machine


Khold - Den Store Allianse


Tom Waits - Starving in the Belly of a Whale

The Khold song I can tolerate on the growling side of things, however all other growling immediately gets rated against Tom Waits, and so far it all loses.

Anyway this is going to end as a wall of youtube so I will leave it there for now.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 22, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Much like my esteemed colleague I think I may find some enjoyment in this thread. Anyway I spent many hours trying to find something to feed to audiosurf, because for some reason I would not accept it sucked at fast paced music. Not that I need to say it in a thread like this but louder is better.
> 
> I do not actually much care for Iron Maiden but that Rock In Rio version of fear of the dark gets me every time. Face may not be melted from the technicality of it all but try not feeling small when it is on
> 
> ...



All of that is weak sauce except for Mayhem Machine try this


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 22, 2016)

Wow, did not know powerman 5000 had an angsty younger brother.

Metalucifer - Flight of the Iron Pegasus


Might as well kick it a bit more old school
Sabbat - Wildfire


Sabbat - Hosanna in Excelsis


----------



## Prans (Mar 22, 2016)

The metal bands I listen to isn't hot enough to melt one's face off (SOAD mostly) but one of the few that I listened to might:

​


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 22, 2016)

As someone who mains Post-Hardcore/Screamo/Crunk/Scemo etc, I do occasionally listen to metal, tho it's mostly metalcore.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 23, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> As someone who mains Post-Hardcore/Screamo/Crunk/Scemo etc, I do occasionally listen to metal, tho it's mostly metalcore.



Thats nice  I can blast that on the highway


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 23, 2016)

I suggest checking out both albums.
Amazing band!
To bad they disbanded shortly after their second album.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 23, 2016)

Most of the new stuff I get is from Bandcamp (mosh daily \m/) and bandcamp. So I'll have to hunt around to see if I can consistently find stuff to share from youtube.
Here's my first entry. The whole album is uploaded on youtube and free to download from bandcamp.

thoughts about what you guys posted
Lobotomy: not really my style but the solos were cool none the less. 
Revocation: really cool
Iron Maiden: <3 no words necessary, really


----------



## G0R3Z (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm mostly into folk metal and some power metal, so here's some of my favourites recently. Most consider my tastes a bit intense, but that's the kind of person I am I guess.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 29, 2016)

I used to listen to Blackguard, but that was right at the end of my Folk period. I am not really into that stuff anymore. Maybe the OP would like this stuff.


----------



## Vappy (Mar 29, 2016)

Eh, selection from my library.


Spoiler


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Mar 29, 2016)

One of my favorite Black Metal songs.

@Bortz that Rings of Saturn band is sicc as hell. Gonna have to check that out more.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 29, 2016)

MajinCubyan said:


> @Bortz that Rings of Saturn band is sicc as hell. Gonna have to check that out more.


I love the metal underground scene right now. Circle Pit is where its at. 
All of the Rings of Saturn's newest album should be on youtube. 

But these guys... Bloodshot Dawn... Holy balls. They are my favorite thing I've found since I rebooted my library a year ago.


----------



## LittleFlame (Mar 29, 2016)

aw man definately following this thread


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 30, 2016)

G0R3Z said:


> I'm mostly into folk metal and some power metal, so here's some of my favourites recently. Most consider my tastes a bit intense, but that's the kind of person I am I guess.



I think you'll like this it's in my favorites


----------



## G0R3Z (Mar 30, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> I think you'll like this it's in my favorites




You're not wrong, I do love Ensiferum. I had the honour of seeing them live once. Excellent performance.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 7, 2016)

All bass band


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 7, 2016)

Bortz said:


> All bass band



Wut


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 7, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Wut


You heard me


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 7, 2016)

Found a new band this is great


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 7, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Found a new band this is great



The are OLD holy crap.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 7, 2016)

Bortz said:


> The are OLD holy crap.



lol holy shit thats awesome


----------



## SickPuppy (Apr 11, 2016)

Here's one I just found on youtube, nice video btw.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 11, 2016)

SickPuppy said:


> Here's one I just found on youtube, nice video btw.



Tom will still be making metal till he's dead maybe even after hes dead Slayer is king \m/


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 11, 2016)

I thought this was a thread for "Post Metal." I'm more traditional with the genres. Old school too.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 11, 2016)

RustInPeace said:


> I thought this was a thread for "Post Metal." I'm more traditional with the genres. Old school too.



I can dig this it has a doom feel to it, loving that peddle work


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 11, 2016)

This can melt my face off.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 11, 2016)

RustInPeace said:


> This can melt my face off.



Damn man why couldn't I have been born in the 80's


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## SickPuppy (Apr 11, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Damn man why couldn't I have been born in the 80's





The 80's ruled, I started listening to thrash in about 1986. Lots of good bands in that era.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 11, 2016)

The Rings of Saturn post reminded me to listen to that band again.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 13, 2016)

If we are continuing to look to the past then let us go

Venom - Live Like An Angel... Die Like A Devil

That would be the 7 inch version, there are "cleaner" versions out there if you prefer though


I could probably fill out an entire post with stuff from Venom, however I will instead look to Gwar.

GWAR - The Salaminizer

GWAR - Vlad The Impaler


Municipal Waste - The Mountain Wizard 

Can't seem to find a version youtube as good as the one I have here, not sure what people are doing to them as I have this problem over and over finding things for this.

If we are doing the folk/pagan/similar metal bit then a band I seldom see mentioned any more when such discussions come up but which I still enjoy
Wolfchant - The Path


and being greedy and with far fewer bpm than most other songs on this list then my favourite intro to any song ever


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 14, 2016)

I listened to the latest Rings of Saturn album yesterday and I was all "Deathcore shouldn't be this good."


----------



## Mazamin (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Manuel9181 (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Manuel9181 (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 14, 2016)

RustInPeace said:


> I listened to the latest Rings of Saturn album yesterday and I was all "Deathcore shouldn't be this good."



ayyy you gotta love some cannibal corpse man


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 30, 2016)

This was great


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 30, 2016)

This song popped back into my mind yesterday, forgot the title and band, but remembered one some lyrics. "Thrash metal onslaught," I think, but definitely "There's no escape." I used Metal-Archives to look up the latter lyric, picked out a familiar band name and title from the results. Sure enough it's "Castle of Skulls" by Blood Tsunami, the first song in this little compilation.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 25, 2016)

Overdue to share something Nick Menza related, but better late than never. RIP.


----------



## BORTZ (May 25, 2016)




----------



## endoverend (May 25, 2016)

This is more post-hardcore than anything but it's still epic.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Joom (May 26, 2016)

Manuel9181 said:


>



This makes me think of this. The art style is remarkably similar.


Anyway, here's my face melting entry. I feel industrial needs some love in this thread.


----------



## BORTZ (May 26, 2016)




----------



## RustInPeace (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Joom (May 26, 2016)




----------



## WeedZ (May 26, 2016)

A bit older. But still one of my fave


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And of course


----------



## Joom (May 26, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> A bit older. But still one of my fave



The only deathcore I could ever get into was one song; Pray for Plagues by Bring Me the Horizon. Other than that, it all kinda blends together, including that song. Anyway, have some of deathcore's older brother's music; slam metal.


----------



## WeedZ (May 26, 2016)

Joom said:


> The only deathcore I could ever get into was one song; Pray for Plagues by Bring Me the Horizon. Other than that, it all kinda blends together, including that song. Anyway, have some of deathcore's older brother's music; slam metal.



That suicide silence song is actually more melodic when it gets into it. Which is why I like it, its not just a machine gun of snare and bass the whole way through.

Never heard of devourment,  reminds me of cannibal corpse.


----------



## Joom (May 26, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Never heard of devourment,  reminds me of cannibal corpse.


Cannibal Corpse is one of the more popular slam bands. IMO, it's the most brutal form of death metal. It has the signature biscuit tin snare and just sounds like an absolute train crash.

This is my ex-girlfriend. Figured I'd post it since nobody's mentioned any female vocalists.


And here's another one.


----------



## WeedZ (May 26, 2016)

Joom said:


> Cannibal Corpse is one of the more popular slam bands. IMO, it's the most brutal form of death metal. It has the signature biscuit tin snare and just sounds like an absolute train crash.
> 
> This is my ex-girlfriend. Figured I'd post it since nobody's mentioned any female vocalists.
> 
> ...



That's a chick? You shouldn't have let her go lol. Most female metal bands I know aren't that heavy, except maybe otep..


----------



## RustInPeace (May 26, 2016)

Speaking of female vocals in metal.


----------



## Joom (May 26, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> That's a chick? You shouldn't have let her go lol.


She let me go. Sadly, drugs were more important to me at the time than her. I regret losing her, but I've since moved on and accept what happened. We're still friends and talk a lot. We actually collaborate on musical projects as well. We both did the vocals in this, while she did the guitar track and I did the synth work.

http://stuff.basementla.bz/Joom's Stuff/Music/disease.mp3

Oh the life of a musician is a hard one...


----------



## WeedZ (May 26, 2016)

Joom said:


> She let me go. Sadly, drugs were more important to me at the time than her. I regret losing her, but I've since moved on and accept what happened. We're still friends and talk a lot. We actually collaborate on musical projects as well. We both did the vocals in this, while she did the guitar track and I did the synth work.
> 
> http://stuff.basementla.bz/Joom's Stuff/Music/disease.mp3
> 
> Oh the life of a musician is a hard one...


Sucks dude, but I went through that shit as well. So I know how rough it is.

The songs got kind of a static-x, mushroomhead feel. I dig it.


----------



## Joom (May 26, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Sucks dude, but I went through that shit as well. So I know how rough it is.
> 
> The songs got kind of a static-x, mushroomhead feel. I dig it.


Thanks. I've been composing industrial music and subgenres of it for nearly a decade now. It's a very fun genre since it typically blends my two favorite genres; dance music and death metal. That song is actually pretty different from what I normally do, though that's why I like collaborating with other artists. That's also the fun part of industrial music; there is no set definition for what the genre has to be and can include anything and everything from other genres.

For example: http://stuff.basementla.bz/Joom's Stuff/Music/01 Deception.mp3

Also, sorry for getting off topic, but at least my music uses the relevant vocals.


----------



## [^Blark^] (May 26, 2016)

Spoiler










Spoiler










Spoiler


----------



## WeedZ (May 26, 2016)

[^Blark^] said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did meshuggah already >


----------



## Xenon Hacks (May 26, 2016)

Loving the pedal work



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RustInPeace said:


> Speaking of female vocals in metal.



This is great reminds me of old slayer


----------



## Joom (May 26, 2016)




----------



## RustInPeace (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Issac (May 26, 2016)

This song is amazing. The whole album is amazing. If it's metal? I'm not sure... is it? I've heard a thousand different genres applied to this band; Metal, Sludge, Post-Hardcore (lol no), Emo, Post-Rock.

Either way!
Singing is in English, and throughout the whole album there's this reading in Swedish that's from a mentally sick person's diary and texts / interviews written by people around that person. 
Dealing with depression, bi-polar disorder, suicidal thoughts (and attempts).

Extremely satisfying to listen to in my opinion. And if you like this song, check out the whole album: "Blazing Fires And Helicopters On The Frontpage Of The Newspaper. There's A War Going On And I'm Marching In Heavy Boots"

Suffocate For Fuck Sake - Twenty-Six And Full of Plans


----------



## Xenon Hacks (May 26, 2016)

Issac said:


> This song is amazing. The whole album is amazing. If it's metal? I'm not sure... is it? I've heard a thousand different genres applied to this band; Metal, Sludge, Post-Hardcore (lol no), Emo, Post-Rock.
> 
> Either way!
> Singing is in English, and throughout the whole album there's this reading in Swedish that's from a mentally sick person's diary and texts / interviews written by people around that person.
> ...



If I had to give it a genre it's like alternative grunge metal lol but it's interesting since they are mixing many types of music, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joom (May 26, 2016)

Issac said:


> This song is amazing. The whole album is amazing. If it's metal? I'm not sure... is it? I've heard a thousand different genres applied to this band; Metal, Sludge, Post-Hardcore (lol no), Emo, Post-Rock.
> 
> Either way!
> Singing is in English, and throughout the whole album there's this reading in Swedish that's from a mentally sick person's diary and texts / interviews written by people around that person.
> ...



Very hard to place a genre with this one, actually. Sludge probably fits it best, but it doesn't follow typical sludge tropes. I'd also give it an ambient black tag. It's nowhere near post-hardcore, emo, or post-rock though. Very interesting album. Thanks for posting.

Edit: Now that I think of it, it really follows the drone genre like Sunn O))). That's probably the best description I can think of.

Edit 2: Now that I've listened more, it sounds more like funeral doom. Very melancholy yet drone like.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (May 26, 2016)

For those of you who have good sounds systems play this loud and lay back the reverb feels good man.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Joom (May 26, 2016)

Issac said:


> -snip-


I'm listening to more from this band, and holy fuck. Thank you for introducing me to this. It's just the kind of melancholy music I've been looking for.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Cjuub (May 26, 2016)

Definitely need more black metal in here.

Sigrblot is a rather obscure band, but their only full length is absolutely amazing (minus the cover...).


Summoning is a bit more well known, and when it comes to atmospheric black metal, you probably won't find anything better.


----------



## Issac (May 26, 2016)

Joom said:


> I'm listening to more from this band, and holy fuck. Thank you for introducing me to this. It's just the kind of melancholy music I've been looking for.


Another song from them, from their self titled album, is "Le Gilet Fraternel". It's a bit lighter in tone, and more Emo. (in my opinion).


----------



## RustInPeace (May 26, 2016)




----------



## ReigningSemtex (May 27, 2016)

Sepultura beneath the remains whole album melted my face off the first hundred times listening to it lol


----------



## DarkenedMatter (May 27, 2016)




----------



## RustInPeace (May 27, 2016)

ReigningSemtex said:


> Sepultura beneath the remains whole album melted my face off the first hundred times listening to it lol





Anyways...


----------



## Issac (May 27, 2016)

Joom said:


> I'm listening to more from this band, and holy fuck. Thank you for introducing me to this. It's just the kind of melancholy music I've been looking for.



This has mostly been described as Emo and Post-Rock, along with Hardcore. Some think it falls into the metal category. It's one of my all time favourite bands either way, and this is my favourite song (and yes, I made that video):

envy - A Warm Room


----------



## WeedZ (May 31, 2016)

This is reletively new to me. I really dig it.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 31, 2016)




----------



## [^Blark^] (Jun 17, 2016)

this whole album is dope

"death wish" 
"swarm"
"false king"
 literally every track is..................


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 2, 2016)

Had to share this


----------



## Veho (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## BORTZ (Aug 2, 2016)

@Xenon Hacks I got to see AAL in concert last summer. It was incredible. Before the show, I saw the black guitarist lifting a huge weightbar in the parking lot outside Stage AE. During show, he stopped between songs and addressed the crowd "Wow the place is really nice isnt it?" Stage AE was build like 4 years ago. Its awesome.


----------



## Joom (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## WeedZ (Aug 14, 2016)

Joom said:


>



Its like GWAR and the devil having a baby in ed gein's basement


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Joom (Aug 14, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Its like GWAR and the devil having a baby in ed gein's basement


Lol, yeah. I really like them. They've kinda been incredibly experimental over the past couple years though. They flip flop between electro-industrial and black metal.
https://dawnofashesofficial.bandcamp.com/track/4-still-born-defect-the-new-breed


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 14, 2016)

Just finished listening to the parent album.


----------



## JCCG1989 (Aug 14, 2016)

When metal means "gutural", that's the generation I'm in... well a list of bands you should listen to enjoy the core of Metal. (not saying Death, Doom, Dark and Black is not metal).

-Accept (Amamos la vida, Balls To The Wall, Teutonic Terror, Midnight Mover, Fast as a Sharj, etc)
-U.D.O. (Heart of Gold, Thunderball, Holy, Azrael, etc)
-Gravedigger (The Battle of Bannockburn, Excalibur, Highland Farewell, Liberty or Death, etc)
-Running Wild (Uashitshun, Port Royal, Riding the Storm, Adrian SOS, Warchild, etc)
-Iron Savior (The Battle, The Call, Titans of Our Time, Hall of the Heroes, etc)
-Stratovarius (Father Time, Against The Wind, Future Shock, Distant Skies, etc)
-Sabaton (Poltava, Ghost Division, Carolux Rex, No Bullets Fly, Night Witches)
-Ronnie James Dio (Rainbow in The Dark, Don't Talk to Strangers, We're Stars)
-Blind Guardian (Majesty, Mirror Mirror, Another Stranger Me, Nightfall)
-Black Sabbath (Die Young, Heaven and Hell, War Pigs, Paranoid, etc)
-Ynwie Malmsteen (Any damn song)
-Alestorm (Black Sails at Midnight, Keelhauled, Shipwrecked, etc)ç
-Korplikaani (God of Wind, Vodka, Wooden Pints, Happy Little Buzzer, etc)
-Ill Niño (My Pleasant Torture, How Can I Live?, etc
-Sonata Arctica (Gate of Fear, Wolf & Draven, Kingdom for a Heart, etc)
-Testament (True Believer, Into the Pit, The Hauting, etc.)
-Overkill (World Of Pain, Ironbound, I Hate, etc)
-Helloween (I Want Out, If I Could Fly, Ms. God, etc)
-Amon Amarth (Fate of Norns, Twilight of the Thunder God, Cry the Blackbirds, etc.)

I think that's a soft and general start to someone new to basic of metal, combine that with any musical education and passion for literature and you will be ready.


----------



## MrYoshida (Aug 14, 2016)

These are my favorite metal songs...

Asking Alexandria: 

Chelsea Grin:


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 14, 2016)

MrYoshida said:


> These are my favorite metal songs...
> 
> Asking Alexandria:
> 
> Chelsea Grin:


----------



## MrYoshida (Aug 14, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


>



):


----------



## MrYoshida (Aug 14, 2016)

or like 


they're all highly popular...


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 14, 2016)

Is it just me, or has metal become.. pop?


----------



## Joom (Aug 14, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Is it just me, or has metal become.. pop?


It's just the direction that deathcore artists are going in, don't worry.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 14, 2016)

@MrYoshida


----------



## hii915 (Aug 14, 2016)

Best Deathcore vocalist of all time


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 15, 2016)

Joom said:


> It's just the direction that deathcore artists are going in, don't worry.



I love that bass. It almost sounds like sweeps, but alot deeper.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm gonna post this here. Because reasons.


----------



## hii915 (Aug 15, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> I love that bass. It almost sounds like sweeps, but alot deeper.


DID SOMEONE SAY BASS!  
anyway here is some good technical death metal ( I cant belive these guys where deathcore)


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 15, 2016)

hii915 said:


> DID SOMEONE SAY BASS!
> anyway here is some good technical death metal ( I cant belive these guys where deathcore)



If you like Job for a Cowboy you should check out Salt the Wound. I think they were pretty heavily influenced by them. I don't think they are signed to anyone yet so I couldn't find anything on youtube other then a minute and a half piece of Rape and Pillage of Spisville on some wares ad.

Nevermind, here it is.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 19, 2016)

METALLICA!!!


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 26, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Is it just me, or has metal become.. pop?


Some of it has, see the first link in my sig. And I like it, to a degree. Go to far and you venture into screamo territory and my wrists start cutting themselves. But a measured "pop" metal intake is ok.


----------



## LittleFlame (Sep 26, 2016)

how's this for y'all


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 26, 2016)

New from the Circle Pit:

\m/


----------



## LittleFlame (Sep 27, 2016)

@Bortz didn't know you were into metal tho


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 5, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> @Bortz didn't know you were into metal tho


@LittleFlame 
Metal is my fukkin jam dude. Since little high school senior me was introduced to BTBAM's Colors in 2007, I have been digging deeper into the metal stratum for new and delicious riffs. My taste falls more into the melodic, deathcore, metalcore, mathcore stuff. I think Xenon here likes older rougher sounds, which is cool too. 

@Xenon Hacks if I had to guess, I would think you would be a huge Nuclear Blast record fan.

Unrelated:


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Oct 7, 2016)

Bortz said:


> @LittleFlame
> Metal is my fukkin jam dude. Since little high school senior me was introduced to BTBAM's Colors in 2007, I have been digging deeper into the metal stratum for new and delicious riffs. My taste falls more into the melodic, deathcore, metalcore, mathcore stuff. I think Xenon here likes older rougher sounds, which is cool too.
> 
> @Xenon Hacks if I had to guess, I would think you would be a huge Nuclear Blast record fan.
> ...



This is amazing ty for this, im literally peddling with my feet while sitting right now.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 11, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> This is amazing ty for this, im literally peddling with my feet while sitting right now.


My pleasure.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 11, 2016)

i dont think ive posted these guys yet, but heres something a bit more melodic


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 11, 2016)

There's new Dillinger Escape Plan too


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 11, 2016)

Bortz said:


> There's new Dillinger Escape Plan too



fuck yeah dude. cant wait to get this one. the last album was really good too. been a fan since mike patton collaborated with them back in the early 2000's. i was huge mike patton fan


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Xenon Hacks (Nov 17, 2016)

BORTZ said:


>



Oddly enough I wasn't feeling this one. the bass chug was good I guess.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 17, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Oddly enough I wasn't feeling this one. the bass chug was good I guess.


No problem, just sharing metal I find with the class. I know that your tastes vary from mine quite a bit.

I like the part where he screams


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## konsolenumbau.expert (Nov 20, 2016)

As old as I am but never forgotten  



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 10, 2017)

Dinoh I think I heard you like Ovid's Withering. Do you like these guys?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm missing the clean vocals in it but none the less it's br00tal!




Not exactly face blasting but surprised it hasn't been posted yet.


----------



## JCCG1989 (Jan 11, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I'm missing the clean vocals in it but none the less it's br00tal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bad To The Bone, Uaschitchun, Riding the Storm, for me.


----------



## konsolenumbau.expert (Jan 11, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


>



Got this as an LP

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 11, 2017)

Something new I stumbled on


----------



## Coto (Jan 11, 2017)

08:01 Technology Inaction



> Technology in Action
> 
> T, T, T, T, Technology inaction
> 
> ...


----------



## Coto (Jan 11, 2017)

School

(note @ 1:17)


----------



## Joom (Jan 13, 2017)

There's a serious lack of industrial in this thread.

*NSFW WARNING*


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## hii915 (Jan 18, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


>



vektor is amazing


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 23, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> -snarp-


I think they are pretty cool. I wish I could get into them more, but I find that I cant. Either way, they are talented. 

@DinohScene I have another band to ask you about. What do you think about these guys?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 23, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> I think they are pretty cool. I wish I could get into them more, but I find that I cant. Either way, they are talented.
> 
> @DinohScene I have another band to ask you about. What do you think about these guys?



why did you remove it? it was metal that melted off face


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 23, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> why did you remove it? it was metal that melted off face


Its not music ._.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 23, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> Its not music ._.


where is it specified it must be music?
it just say metal


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 23, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> where is it specified it must be music?
> it just say metal


This isn't the EoF. Read the mood.


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 23, 2017)

I'll stick to babymetal.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 23, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> This isn't the EoF. Read the mood.


alright alright, sorry^^


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## hii915 (Jan 23, 2017)

slam.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 24, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> I think they are pretty cool. I wish I could get into them more, but I find that I cant. Either way, they are talented.
> 
> @DinohScene I have another band to ask you about. What do you think about these guys?





FFFFFF

That's going in me car.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Coto (Jan 26, 2017)

*"So It Ain't!"*


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 26, 2017)

Oh man, time to party like its 2007


----------



## hii915 (Jan 26, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> Oh man, time to party like its 2007



f'ing  pumped for a new reign should be best since the dicovery


----------



## matthi321 (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 26, 2017)

matthi321 said:


> -snip-



I actually got an A on a writing essay for English Lit class in 12th grade by recalling the story told in the album Paradise Lost. The essay was about Frankenstein, who the monster compares to, I said Lucifer. I wasn't even too familiar with the album, but I got that A, and I never read Paradise Lost by John Milton.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 26, 2017)

hii915 said:


> f'ing  pumped for a new reign should be best since the dicovery


I was really excited when I found out they were re-recording New Reign, and even more excited when I heard it was releasing later this February.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Jan 26, 2017)

First time I heard metal this was the song




and the next one was the one that melted my face



time flies by and here I am with my melted face listening to this gem


----------



## Joom (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Xiphiidae (Feb 3, 2017)

Jari Mäenpää is a musical genius.


----------



## Joom (Feb 3, 2017)

Xiphiidae said:


> Jari Mäenpää is a musical genius.



Makes me think of Kalmah.


----------



## Xiphiidae (Feb 3, 2017)

Joom said:


> Makes me think of Kalmah.


Kalmah are pretty incredible. The Finnish do it best.


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## WeedZ (Feb 12, 2017)

I've never heard these guys before today, but holy shit.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 15, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> I've never heard these guys before today, but holy shit.



You have never heard of ATB? They are good shiz. I think their 3rd album is my favorite. 

But the real reason I came here

Fuck my ass and call me daddy


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 16, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> You have never heard of ATB? They are good shiz. I think their 3rd album is my favorite.
> 
> But the real reason I came here
> 
> Fuck my ass and call me daddy



No, I had never heard em before. But I'm going to check out their other stuff.


----------



## MFDC12 (Feb 16, 2017)

They aren't on youtube but everytime I see this band they literally melt my face off

https://adnauseum.bandcamp.com/track/futility


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 17, 2017)

@BORTZ I've been listening to more atb on Spotify. Had to add it to my main play lists. Why have I never heard them before?


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 18, 2017)

Don't know, they are a pretty solid Sumerian Records band imo. These are my favorites of theirs:


Spoiler










I havent heard their newest stuff but I hear its _gooood
_
Other stuff


----------



## hii915 (Feb 21, 2017)

Favorite black/death metal song PERIOD


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 21, 2017)

New exclusive preview for the Circle Pit


----------



## Joom (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## BORTZ (Mar 7, 2017)

Older stuff I forgot I had


----------



## MFDC12 (Mar 16, 2017)

Thou is really sick, if no one has listened to them


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 16, 2017)

It's Metalcore/Post-hardcore tho ;/


----------



## Joom (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## hii915 (Mar 19, 2017)

That kid at :10 though.  I'm more of a corpegrinder over barnes fan.


----------



## Joom (Mar 19, 2017)

hii915 said:


> That kid at :10 though.  I'm more of a corpegrinder over barnes fan.


Heh, I've met Chris Barnes IRL. He's an interesting fellow.

Also:


----------



## hii915 (Mar 19, 2017)

alex terrible is my favorite deathcore vocalist.  Love his chugs they come at 1:50


----------



## Joom (Mar 19, 2017)

hii915 said:


> deathcore/slam vocalist


Please never compare these two again. But yes, this is some fine slam. I'll retort with something from my ex-girlfriend. Yes, this is a chick. I was there in studio when she recorded this.


----------



## SickPuppy (Mar 19, 2017)

It took me so long to find this song because I couldn't remember the name of it, I thought the name of the song was hayride but I see that's another song by the same band. Hatrix later went on to form the band Mushroomhead.


----------



## Joom (Mar 19, 2017)

SickPuppy said:


> Hatrix later went on to form the band Mushroomhead.


Really now? Because a few of the members from Mushroomhead went on to form this.


----------



## SickPuppy (Mar 19, 2017)

Joom said:


> Really now? Because a few of the members from Mushroomhead went on to form this.




I don't care for anything that resembles black/death metal, I'm stuck on thrash/speed metal from the 80's and early 90's and the recent releases from those bands.


----------



## Joom (Mar 19, 2017)

SickPuppy said:


> I don't care for anything that resembles black/death metal, I'm stuck on thrash/speed metal from the 80's and early 90's and the recent releases from those bands.


Psyclon Nine is aggrotech, which is a subgenre of industrial. It's actually a one man act (the vocalist), but Mushroomhead acts as the backing band for music videos and live shows. I was just posting them because I think it's interesting that Mushroomhead has always been the band that could never decide on what genre to be.

Anyway, I'm in an aggrotech mood now.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 19, 2017)

Joom said:


>



Gorjira rules. The vocalist reminds me of another band... I'll get back to you on that lol

These guys. The vocalist reminds me of these guys.


----------



## Joom (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Joom (Mar 25, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


>



That was amusing. Anyway, here's troll metal. For those that don't know about this genre it's derived from Norsk mythology on trolls and incorporates a fantasy language for the vocals known as Trollspråk, which is a combination of Norwegian and German.


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Joom (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## zerofalcon (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Joom (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## BORTZ (Apr 6, 2017)

New Shadow of Intent is coming


----------



## Joom (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## BORTZ (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Coto (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## hii915 (Jun 4, 2017)

I made 2 metal playlists on Spotify:
Best song per subgenre: https://open.spotify.com/user/fumiyo42/playlist/4Fygx1INbrfd3zfOc3CFJD
Metal covers that don't suck:
https://open.spotify.com/user/fumiyo42/playlist/35PsF2SHLfj0ZOfhubt3GX


----------



## Bernhard (Jun 4, 2017)

haha nicklback    nope just kidding.... hmm i am a real fan of the new doomsoundtrack... this blows the shit out of me everytime i hear it


----------



## hii915 (Jun 4, 2017)

Bernhard said:


> haha nicklback    nope just kidding.... hmm i am a real fan to the new doomsoundtrack... this blows the shit out of me everytime i hear it


Try meshuggah:


----------



## Bernhard (Jun 4, 2017)

hii915 said:


> Try meshuggah:



Ah i see you are a man of culture as well


this sounds a lot like Sepultura, like their song roots bloody roots ^~^
here s the link:


----------



## hii915 (Jun 4, 2017)

Bernhard said:


> Ah i see you are a man of culture as well
> 
> 
> this sounds a lot like Sepultura, like their song roots bloody roots ^~^
> here s the link:



While I like Sepultura I'm more into death metal such as Death, Cryptopsy, and Behemoth.  Also I see almost no resemblance between Sepultura and Meshuggah.


----------



## Bernhard (Jun 4, 2017)

hii915 said:


> While I like Sepultura I'm more into death metal such as Death, Cryptopsy, and Behemoth.  Also I see almost no resemblance between Sepultura and Meshuggah.



its strange cause after i ve heard Meshiggah, Sepultura came in to my mind ^^ but yeah taste and feelings of music are different in every one  i think!  but behemoth is also a really nice band! i ve preordered their new shirt  with the satangoat  it looks freaking amazing, check it out if u vent seen it yet!


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 4, 2017)

"Post-Metal" i.e. we must differentiate our stuff from that old guy stuff.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Bullseye (Jun 4, 2017)

Wow! Didn't know the existence of this thread. I love me some good metal.

Haven't checked the whole thread so I will just share a couple of metal destruction (that might have been shared before). Let's start with some Technical Death Metal:
The Black Dhalia Murder


First Fragment:


Arsis:


----------



## soratheultima (Jun 4, 2017)

since we are on a vidya gaem board
why not post vidya metal?


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 4, 2017)

Slayer always melts your face off, just like your life

I also melts my right hand


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2017)

<snip>

And a cool song from Negura Bunget:


----------



## hii915 (Jun 4, 2017)

Widely regarded as the first death metal album and it is extremely brutal:


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## BORTZ (Jun 15, 2017)

New Rings of Saturn


Google Music has been telling me to listen to Fallujah for a long time now. I should have listened to Google Music...


----------



## Eightcoins (Jun 24, 2017)

Not enough Death Metal here

also some Industrial Metal cuz y not


----------



## SickPuppy (Jun 25, 2017)

Snot was a great band with a great first album, this band was going places. Then Lynn Straight, the singer, was killed in a car accident. If you never heard of this band look them up on youtube, many good songs.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 26, 2017)

This is my favorite GBAtemp thread btw


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 26, 2017)

Not sure if it counts as Metal but I like it!!! 



Dime Bag you where so talented.


----------



## Eightcoins (Jun 27, 2017)

does this count as Metal?It surely did melt my face off tho.


----------



## hii915 (Jun 27, 2017)

When I great band covers a great song from another great band.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 12, 2017)

Might just be hot enough to drop some jaws


----------



## hii915 (Jul 13, 2017)

Heavy shit.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 13, 2017)

Pretty sure this would melt your face off if you stuck your head in it lol


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 13, 2017)

did anyone post this yet?


----------



## WeedZ (Jul 31, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@BORTZ can we get this stickied?


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Coto (Aug 4, 2017)

```
(Truls)
Sell your life and soul
On the World Wide Web
Fear is in your eyes
So much you don't know
Generation television

Hear me
And see me
Social medias
For you
And you've been looking for me too

Go right
Ahead and
Share your life
To be
Exploited

Ever wondered what your info is used to?

Never believe
In mirrors, news
And magazines
(Kelly & Truls) Ride your fears

(Kelly)
Aggressions flow inside my veins, it's part of me
Test me once and get infected, bite the bullet

(Truls)
Aggressions out of control
Head against the wall
I waste no pity on you
You're stuck in your own external never

I'm sick and tired of spam robots
Lamer asshats, script kiddies
Fucking n00bs
Guess you're still looking for it
In your ass
Generation pcvision

Best way
To predict
Your own
Future
Is to
Create it now you know it

Strange as - strange as
It may seem - may seem
My life's based on - based on
A true
Story

Make no mistakes of me now

Never believe
In mirrors, news
And magazines
(Kelly & Truls) Ride your fears

(Kelly)
Aggressions flow inside my veins, it's part of me
Test me once and get infected, bite the bullet

(Truls)
Aggressions out of control
Head against the wall
I waste no pity on you
You're stuck in your own external never
```


----------



## Aerocool (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Aerocool (Aug 7, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


>



Classic


----------



## barronwaffles (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## WeedZ (Aug 27, 2017)

Anyone else into french chicks?


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 27, 2017)

I think this was posted before, but fuck it's awesome. I had it in my head the last few days.


----------



## hii915 (Aug 29, 2017)

Cannabis Corpse  > Post Kill Cannibal Corpse


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 29, 2017)

hii915 said:


> Cannabis Corpse  > Post Kill Cannibal Corpse



Thanks for the heads up, I suck at following new metal releases.



Double post remedy.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Coto (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Jayro (Sep 17, 2017)

I love these guys, the electronic metal is definitely where it's at.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I like Spineshank because it's easy to sing along with:


----------



## WeedZ (Sep 17, 2017)

This whole album has been my driving soundtrack lately


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 28, 2017)

I was in a pissed off mood this morning from some real human slime and decided to play Slayer's Hell Awaits 2 straight times, with this now being my favorite track on the album (previously it was the title track).


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Coto (Oct 10, 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5SWc_k_Hmk&t=48m44s

mosquito brain surgery - spastic ink (while recording)


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Oct 10, 2017)

One of my favorite metal songs that isn't Tool or A Perfect Circle


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 10, 2017)

The first song, chronologically in-universe (though it comes from an album this year), of an intergalactic story that's been woven over the past two decades.  Starts with the fall of mankind on the planet Alpha in the Andromeda galaxy and the remnants who managed to leave the planet behind and start anew.
A lot of talented vocalists on this album.


----------



## 0100100001001001 (Oct 10, 2017)

Harp Metal ( Megadeth A Tout le Monde )


Harp Metal ( Iron Maiden Fear of the Dark )


Not Metal, but really cool :

One winged angel played on Church organ ( during Church )


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 13, 2017)

How fitting that you would be the one to like my post, @0100100001001001 .  Was it Toehider's part at around 7:19 that sold you?  Next album chronologically is 01011001, too.


----------



## 0100100001001001 (Oct 13, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> How fitting that you would be the one to like my post, @0100100001001001 .  Was it Toehider's part at around 7:19 that sold you?  Next album chronologically is 01011001, too.



Haha!  I must say I really liked that part 

I really like symphonic metal ( the post after yours would probably be a good indicator of that ), and there are many symphonic influences in that album.  I also like the vocals a lot, really easy to understand.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Issac (Oct 13, 2017)

BORTZ said:


>


 I saw these guys live for a bit last year at a festival


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 13, 2017)

0100100001001001 said:


> Haha!  I must say I really liked that part
> 
> I really like symphonic metal ( the post after yours would probably be a good indicator of that ), and there are many symphonic influences in that album.  I also like the vocals a lot, really easy to understand.


Hmm, not sure I'd place Ayreon as a Symphonic metal band.  Just very prog doing different things.  And I'm not usually big on Prog metal (or maybe I just hadn't found the right prog), but Ayreon's recent efforts along with Seventh Wonder (are they ever gonna come out with that new album?) have been making me consider otherwise.  Maybe it's just Tommy Karevik; such a fantastic vocalist.

Now that said, I do love me some symphonic metal and clean vocals.  We should compare notes.


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## BORTZ (Nov 20, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=4&v=ljxyItzRZm4


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## WeedZ (Dec 24, 2017)

Been listening to more eths. This song right here boys.


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## VatoLoco (Dec 24, 2017)

The Accused. One of my favs from highschool. Seattle-ish 90's (more like late '80's lol) punk metal.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Bernhard (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## SG854 (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## SG854 (Dec 24, 2017)

From _Rust In Peace_ Album


Badass Song


----------



## Coto (Dec 31, 2017)

Spastic Ink - Aquanet


----------



## stl25 (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Coto (Dec 31, 2017)

bobby jarzombek - school

because life is a motherfucking school


----------



## stl25 (Dec 31, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## stl25 (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## stl25 (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 31, 2017)

i saw this and thought it was something else XD


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 31, 2017)

Coto said:


> bobby jarzombek - school
> 
> because life is a motherfucking school



That's a unique setup


----------



## stl25 (Dec 31, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 31, 2017)

Not sure if I posted this before.



My therapist asked me to play my favorite song, so I played this and he gave me a mind exercise, basically opening a shit ton of memories and feelings, just from this one song.


----------



## stl25 (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## BORTZ (Feb 5, 2018)

Metal based on FFVII? That will never catch on lol

New Rivers of Nile is going to be sickkkk


----------



## Joom (Apr 5, 2018)

My new favorite band.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 5, 2018)

This is pretty morbid and might be hard to listen to but metal none the less not sure if it breaks any rules.


----------



## WeedZ (Apr 5, 2018)

Xenon Hacks said:


> This is pretty morbid and might be hard to listen to but metal none the less not sure if it breaks any rules.



Best song from them


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 5, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> Best song from them



For me this is number two and You Only Live Once is if not just slightly better making it number one from this band

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@WeedZ How about this


----------



## megatron_lives (Apr 5, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> I love the metal underground scene right now. Circle Pit is where its at.
> All of the Rings of Saturn's newest album should be on youtube.
> 
> But these guys... Bloodshot Dawn... Holy balls. They are my favorite thing I've found since I rebooted my library a year ago.





Played with Bloodshot Dawn in a 'battle of the bands' in the UK, we came second to them and they were crushing!!


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 5, 2018)

megatron_lives said:


> Played with Bloodshot Dawn in a 'battle of the bands' in the UK, we came second to them and they were crushing!!


This reminds me a lot of thy art is murder I think you will like this possibly


----------



## WeedZ (Apr 5, 2018)

Xenon Hacks said:


> For me this is number two and You Only Live Once is if not just slightly better making it number one from this band
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> @WeedZ How about this



Some maximum the hormone, hell yeah. Got into them from deathnote


----------



## MajinCubyan (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Joom (Apr 5, 2018)

Speaking of Japanese metal.


One more from Japanaland.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## kevin corms (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Coto (Apr 5, 2018)

She is an awesome drummer. Her jazzy background and some ghost notes makes her drumming precise, steady, non-boring and also... creative.


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Apr 24, 2018)

Kataklysm The Ressurected. God Damn!


----------



## MajinCubyan (Apr 24, 2018)

@Condarkness_XY that was awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Apr 24, 2018)

MajinCubyan said:


> @Condarkness_XY that was awesome. Thank you.



Thanks MajinCubyan. I'll see if I can find more.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Condarkness_XY (Apr 24, 2018)

I went searching through my collection and found these.

Nile, but you've probably heard of them.



Kalmah


Behemoth, another you've probably heard of.


Not sure if you're okay with foreign bands or don't care either way, but I've been listening to a few. Also not sure on genres.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## CitizenSnips (Apr 25, 2018)

the whole album is great, and one that I haven't seen talked about much


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## VzUh (May 3, 2018)




----------



## RustInPeace (May 12, 2018)

Comeback story of 2018.


----------



## BORTZ (May 15, 2018)

VzUh said:


>



I cant like this enough. RIP The common man's collapse. 
ID didnt really do it for me, save a song or two. Eclipse was really really good, IMO. But their newer stuff is garbage. They got close close with  Periphery  and now their stuff is radio friendly pop rock.


----------



## Condarkness_XY (May 16, 2018)

Found another. This album I really like, but it's not in English, it's in German.


----------



## BORTZ (May 22, 2018)

I have a feeling that at least a few of you here will like this. I have never heard of Skinned before, but I think they have been around for a long long time.


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 20, 2018)

Just found this beauty


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 26, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> I have a feeling that at least a few of you here will like this. I have never heard of Skinned before, but I think they have been around for a long long time.



I've never heard of them either, but damn that's got a good vibe.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 28, 2018)

After 15 pages ... Maybe this thread has earned a sticky status?!? Perhaps?


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 28, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> After 15 pages ... Maybe this thread has earned a sticky status?!? Perhaps?


I honestly think that one of the beauties of this thread about music discovery is that when people remember they have metal to share, they remember this thread and hunt for it!


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm honestly just surprised there's this many metalheads on temp


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 29, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> I'm honestly just surprised there's this many metalheads on temp


Metal is for everyone.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jun 29, 2018)

This has been my favorite song lately.


----------



## VzUh (Jun 29, 2018)

one day, someone will ask me "Hey, what are you listening to?" and I will give they my headphones. And that day I hope I carry a camera to take a pic of their faces lol


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 30, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> I honestly think that one of the beauties of this thread about music discovery is that when people remember they have metal to share, they remember this thread and hunt for it!


So I don’t think this is metal as much as it is just hard rock, but hearing this song, and the lyrics, it makes me feel like the demons and pain I’ve buried over the years are coming out of me in a beast I can’t control ...


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 30, 2018)

@BORTZ



Will you f**** me?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VzUh said:


> one day, someone will ask me "Hey, what are you listening to?" and I will give they my headphones. And that day I hope I carry a camera to take a pic of their faces lol



This reminds me so much of this


----------



## VzUh (Jun 30, 2018)

So... I noticed a disturbing lack of At The Gates in this thread. I know, the plan was to post obscure metal, but heck, we have Slayer, Iron Maiden, Metallica and Dark Tranquillity.

Just _Can't_ let At The Gates out

so lets begin with their legendary Slaughter Of The Soul:



Spoiler: Same song 13 years later on a live. This guys are fucking metal




and yes, the vocals are performed by chuck norris (ok no but could have been)




And as a bonus, "My personal computer is dead"


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 2, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> I'm honestly just surprised there's this many metalheads on temp


People _NEVER _peg me as a metalhead when the meet me.

I have surfaced from the Circle Pit to bring you more metal


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 2, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> People _NEVER _peg me as a metalhead when the meet me.


as a babyfaced lad I feel that.

 How about a little Architects to round us up


----------



## VzUh (Jul 2, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> as a babyfaced lad I feel that.
> 
> How about a little Architects to round us up



don't know why, but the voice reminded me of bring me the horizon's sempiternal. However, the lyrics brought me to mind this


----------



## TamarindoJuice (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## VzUh (Jul 2, 2018)

Xenon Hacks said:


>










fixing it for some countries
btw very cool one

also another ravenous:




Spoiler: same song on live, in case of someone is interested









The band is Arch enemy. Was a good band, but turned into (imo) crappy metalcore on ~2014 iirc. And was even better (still imo) before the 2000


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 3, 2018)

VzUh said:


> fixing it for some countries
> btw very cool one
> 
> also another ravenous:
> ...



I have only heard a few songs from the newer Arch Enemy and I liked them, but that's my taste for ya. I heard their new front woman is a _BITCHHH_


----------



## Hanafuda (Jul 9, 2018)

This is doom / sludge type stuff, so prolly not the type stuff that this thread mostly consists of, but I love it. The sound just oozes out.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 9, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> This is doom / sludge type stuff, so prolly not the type stuff that this thread mostly consists of, but I love it. The sound just oozes out.



Got anymore like this?


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## TamarindoJuice (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Coto (Jul 13, 2018)

I rarely post Dream Theater songs due to Mike Portnoy leaving on my fucking birthday, back in 2010. But this is the Dream Theater I like, and my favourite band of all the time.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jul 14, 2018)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Got anymore like this?



Unfortunately no, not really. That’s the debut album. There’s plenty of doom out there but not with female vocals and not really with this soond. I cant find much info about thrm, but I did read  somewhere it’s a four member all female group, two from France, two from Ireland. I’d love to see them live.


----------



## Coto (Jul 14, 2018)

El Fuerte on Drums


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 24, 2018)

Yooooo, this is my kinda topic. I haven't been active on this site in years but I still lurk often.

Idk if any of you are into Atmospheric Black Metal, but this album came out back in January and is still in my weekly rotation because its that fucking good.

Also, I'll post my bands music video here when it comes out on Friday! We're a Depressive Black Metal band, I hope some of your are into that!
I'm happy to see so many fellow metalheads on GBATemp <3


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 24, 2018)

NeSchn said:


> Yooooo, this is my kinda topic. I haven't been active on this site in years but I still lurk often.
> 
> Idk if any of you are into Atmospheric Black Metal, but this album came out back in January and is still in my weekly rotation because its that fucking good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## NeSchn (Jul 29, 2018)

Hey y’all! As promised my band dropped our music video on Friday. Yours truly behind the kit



If you like what you hear, you can preorder the album at http://diplegia.bandcamp.com


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 14, 2018)

NeSchn said:


> Hey y’all! As promised my band dropped our music video on Friday. Yours truly behind the kit
> 
> 
> 
> If you like what you hear, you can preorder the album at http://diplegia.bandcamp.com



Ne-ne-Neschn??? OMG <3

New digs from Irreversible Mechanism. You know, the drummer from The Faceless split and made his own band? Yeah them.


----------



## Coto (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Coto (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Ringotaker (Sep 23, 2018)

Since Paradise Lost, every Symphony X album has been a blast!
And Russell's voice is just majestic.


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 8, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> Ne-ne-Neschn??? OMG <3
> 
> New digs from Irreversible Mechanism. You know, the drummer from The Faceless split and made his own band? Yeah them.




HEY BOIIII <333

I'm late as fuck to this but this is dope as hell! I'm going to check these guys out more!


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 8, 2018)

Kind of reminds me of corelia


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 8, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> Kind of reminds me of corelia




I have listened to the before if I am not mistaken. They were good, worth a listen or two, but they didnt hook me super hard. 

Super chill, super... just... good.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 8, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> I have listened to the before if I am not mistaken. They were good, worth a listen or two, but they didnt hook me super hard.
> 
> Super chill, super... just... good.



Same here. I had a couple songs on a playlist for a while. Only found them when that one pirate torrent site were promoting them.

This has a nice melodic groove though. I'll check them out.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 8, 2018)

The metal blog I follow, the Circle Pit, just released a second free sampler of about 80 or so songs for free. I'll be posting my next picks from there, probably.


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 23, 2018)

I like this one


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 6, 2018)

More from the Circle Pit


----------



## TamarindoJuice (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## WeedZ (Dec 7, 2018)

I had never heard if this band until I saw this video in a reaction video.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 7, 2018)

TamarindoJuice said:


> -_snip_-


That... not metal, dude


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Dec 7, 2018)

The most amazing pedaling i've heard in a song in a long time.


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Bernhard (Dec 7, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> I had never heard if this band until I saw this video in a reaction video.



Jinjer is quite nice 
but i would suggest Archenemy if u like women scream and shouting


----------



## LittleFlame (Dec 7, 2018)

oldie but goldie


----------



## Joom (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## ParazitU (Jan 2, 2019)

Recently got into Batushka, theyre fucking great

Sent from my SM-J701F using Tapatalk


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 2, 2019)

New band I am digging hardcore. Thank you Russian Facebook.


----------



## Bernhard (Jan 2, 2019)

The original soundtrack of DUSK caught my ears ^^ great game,great soundtrack


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## The Catboy (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Coto (Jan 17, 2019)

Very close to spastic ink:


----------



## Coto (Jan 27, 2019)

Author of Confusion - Neal Morse


----------



## DarknessPlay3r (Jan 27, 2019)

This at 114DB with a quality sound setup.


----------



## Joom (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## BORTZ (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Ericthegreat (Feb 6, 2019)

Here you guys go


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## McBing (Feb 6, 2019)

One of my favourite German Metalcore Bands (before the last 2 were released)


----------



## Coto (Feb 13, 2019)

Dance of Eternity - Dream Theater (Drummer Mike Portnoy)


----------



## Coto (Feb 15, 2019)

Octavarium cover 

∞


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 19, 2019)

Hello.

My "Metal" knowledge ends with Children of Bodom/Trivium etc.
BUT yesterday i had an "apparition" when i saw this movie:



Heavy trip 2018 from Finland/Norway.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## WeedZ (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Nergion (Apr 5, 2019)

Something from the new Haiduk album '_Exomancer_' [black metal]


----------



## Bullseye (Apr 5, 2019)

Inferi is melting my face these days. New album coming soon.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (May 16, 2019)




----------



## TamarindoJuice (May 16, 2019)




----------



## BORTZ (May 16, 2019)

TamarindoJuice said:


>



Not exactly what we are looking for... More like this!


----------



## Minox (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Nergion (May 19, 2019)

this is a good album but sometimes the synths are too much.


----------



## Joom (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## MajinCubyan (Nov 2, 2019)

@Joom that was pretty badass. That drummer is awesome.


----------



## Joom (Nov 2, 2019)

MajinCubyan said:


> @Joom that was pretty badass. That drummer is awesome.


Dunno if you're familiar, but it's Celldweller. Circle of Dust is his first project that he started back in the early 90s, but lost all the rights to the project when the label it was tied to went under. He just recently got the rights back, and put out this album. If you're not familiar, Celldweller is his more electronic/DnB focused project.



Edit: Took me a minute to remember the name of this song.


----------



## Coto (Feb 6, 2020)

Not metal per se, but these musicians are incredible!


----------



## Jayro (Feb 6, 2020)

Joom said:


> Dunno if you're familiar, but it's Celldweller. Circle of Dust is his first project that he started back in the early 90s, but lost all the rights to the project when the label it was tied to went under. He just recently got the rights back, and put out this album. If you're not familiar, Celldweller is his more electronic/DnB focused project.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Took me a minute to remember the name of this song.



Celldweller is my shit. Klayton makes killer sci-fi synth-rock. It's amazing!!!


----------



## tmnr1992 (Feb 6, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Wow, did not know powerman 5000 had an angsty younger brother.
> 
> Metalucifer - Flight of the Iron Pegasus
> 
> ...





Have known about these guys for a while but never listened to them, they sound pretty cool, I'll have to check them out later. Here's one of my favorite songs from the japanese band by the same name:


----------



## Juggalo Debo (Feb 6, 2020)

Hallowed Be Thy Name (Iron Maiden cover) by Cradle Of Filth
love this love this love this


----------



## tmnr1992 (Feb 6, 2020)

I'm not entirely sure what qualifies as Post metal, so I'll just share some songs from different heavy metal subgenres:

Just listened to this one a few months ago and is now one of my all time favorites:


Great one as well, really sad they haven't released any new albums since 2006:










This one while not exactly metal I think is really amazing:


----------



## Cylent1 (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Joom (Feb 6, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Celldweller is my shit. Klayton makes killer sci-fi synth-rock. It's amazing!!!


Pretty much everyone on his label is amazing. I idolize Blue Stahli for being one of the most talented artists I've ever come to know. As a kid, he dug an old piano out of a junkyard, and taught himself music by trying to mimic his neighbor's piano lessons by earshot.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Jayro (Feb 6, 2020)

Joom said:


> Pretty much everyone on his label is amazing. I idolize Blue Stahli for being one of the most talented artists I've ever come to know. As a kid, he dug an old piano out of a junkyard, and taught himself music by trying to mimic his neighbor's piano lessons by earshot.



I'm also a big Blu Stahli fan too. The FixT family is incredible. End of an Empire is my favorite work by Klayton though, along with The Complete Cellout remix album.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## WeedZ (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Joom (Feb 13, 2020)

Today, I discovered samurai metal.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 13, 2020)

Already posted in other one, but who care?? \m/ YEAH!


----------



## Coto (Feb 18, 2020)

Ron Jarzombek is like the Einstein of guitars to me 

Not to forget Bobby Jarzombek, that guy is the Nikola Tesla of drumming.


----------



## Nergion (Mar 27, 2020)

one of my own songs. death thrash


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 27, 2020)

Here's the lyrics if someone feels like singing this amazing stuff:



Spoiler: The Lyrics my dudes



shall find the end of this world
There was a gate to the dark side
And in there guardian is here
He will come here as Kaizer

It's just that gate of gloom and hate
It's not

Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh

kikoeru ka jigoku no sakebi chi mo kooru kyoufu<br>
shin no hodo wo omoi shiru no sa nanji wa ga na ni kakete
sabaki kanryou

(The) Final Countdown That's Your Answer
itsuwari nara Hell's Drive!
(The) Final Countdown I am Kaizer
kami ka akuma Dead or Alive?

Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh

shiritai ka omae no matsuro shin mo kooru akumu
unmei ga wakareru basho sa nanji wa ga na ni kakete
sabaki kanryou

(The) Final Countdown It's Your Future
ware to tomo ni Hell's Drive!
(The) Final Countdown I am Kaizer
*sore yori saki Dead or Alive?

kikoeru ka jigoku no sakebi chi mo kooru kyoufu
shiritai ka omae no matsuro shin mo kooru akumu
unmei ga wakareru basho sa nanji wa ga na ni kakete sabaki kanryou

(The) Final Countdown That's Your Answer
itsuwari nara Hell's Drive!
(The) Final Countdown It's Your Future
ware to tomo ni Hell's Drive!
(The) Final Countdown I am Kaizer
kami ka akuma Dead or Alive?


----------



## MajinCubyan (Apr 3, 2020)

Was making my Between the Buried and Me "Colors" 10th anniversary t-shirt in Animal Crossing. Got me in a metal mood.

Looks like in got a lot to catch up on here lol

Here's one of my favorites, full album.


----------



## Coto (Jun 6, 2020)

Science!


----------



## Paulsar99 (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## FamicomHeero (Jun 6, 2020)

What would someone recommend to someone that likes Metallica?


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 6, 2020)

August Burns Red fans, this is for you.


----------



## Coto (Jul 22, 2020)

Coto said:


> Ron Jarzombek is like the Einstein of guitars to me
> 
> Not to forget Bobby Jarzombek, that guy is the Nikola Tesla of drumming.




Quoting / Listening again this piece of art.


----------



## tmnr1992 (Jul 22, 2020)

FamicomHeero said:


> What would someone recommend to someone that likes Metallica?



I would recommend:
Violator, Warbringer, Razor,  maybe Vektor although they're not very similar to Metallica but they're sooo good.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Aug 5, 2020)

"Ace of Shout" on the same channel is damn great, too.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Coto (Aug 9, 2020)

Watchtower - Mathematica Calculis EP1




> Technology in Action
> 
> T, T, T, T, Technology inaction
> 
> ...


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## BORTZ (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## arjunpatel (Nov 5, 2020)

underrated album IMO my top 5 easily if yall haven't check out blaze's solo work there's some good albums there silicon messiah the tenth dimension


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Nov 5, 2020)

Featuring the almighty Jonas Renske of Katatonia in the chorus.


----------



## Joom (Nov 7, 2020)

Oh, and for anyone needing a slow jam.


----------



## draftguy (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Joom (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Joom (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## WeedZ (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## MamaLuigiS (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## wartutor (Jul 5, 2021)

Friggin awesome thread why didn't I know about this. Following and alot to read up on lmao


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jul 5, 2021)

Sorry for four vids in one post, but hell, I can't choose between these which one is more METAL


----------



## AlexTerrible (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Nergion (Dec 1, 2021)

The new Haiduk album _Diabolica_


----------



## TerminatorZXY (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Coto (Dec 25, 2021)

Octavarium - Dream Theater




> IV. Intervals:
> Root, our deadly sins feel his mortal wrath
> Remove all obstacles from our path
> Second, asking questions, search for clues
> ...


----------



## Nergion (May 30, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 9, 2022)

R.I.P.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 9, 2022)

draftguy said:


>



I'm not that deep into metal anymore, but Iron Maiden and Emperor are the bands I still listen to somewhat regularly. It might be a good time to try getting back into it with how easily discoverable good and once obscure material is on YouTube now.


----------



## alt_Human (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## WeedZ (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## BORTZ (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 7, 2022)

Lyrics video


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## BORTZ (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## jamesmurfyiii (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## mrgone (Dec 8, 2022)

i oversaw the "metal" in the title and posted some non-metal-noise


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 8, 2022)

The best type of metal


----------



## tmnr1992 (Dec 9, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> The best type of metal


Worst one to melt your face,


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 9, 2022)

tmnr1992 said:


> Worst one to melt your face,


I just like the pattern


----------

